# Drink-o-meter



## Andy (Apr 7, 2011)

Drinkometer - The Drink-o-Meter Test - How much Alcohol have you consumed?

Apparently I have spent quite a bit of cash on alcohol. I think it's wrong though, I'm sure I have spent way more.


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Apr 7, 2011)

Apparently, I am Homer Simpson. :homer:


----------



## Andy (Apr 7, 2011)

lol So was I. I guess it's better than Barney. Actually mine should have been Barney (my past drinking habits I mean).


----------

